# Computer shuts down when launching games



## Naikon (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey
I have to kind of annoying problem.
Over the past days I've had an issue with my computer shutting down everytime I launch a game. If I try launching WoW or BFBC2 the computer just shuts off. I tried reinstalling Windows 7 and its still shutting down.
My specs are;
Intel Core 2 duo 3.33GHz
Windows 7 64bit
4GB RAM
Geforce 8800GT

Here is a picture of a stresstest I died here the other day, perhaps you can decode it. It doesnt tell me much except that its overheating, but I doubt that is the problem.



I left the computer off over the night, turned it on in the morning and launched WoW and it still shuts down. Doesnt seem to me its the overheating that is the real issue, even though its probably warmed than it should.
I put my tablefan at the computer cooling every down to around 40-50C and it still crashed so...

Does anyone have the slightest idea of what the problem could be?
Starting to get frustrating now.

Sorry for any typos or spelling mistakes, tired and slightly pissed off


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

um get a better cpu cooler ur temp are high enough to fry ur cpu. i recommend a coolermaster hyper n 520. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103057

or a xigmatek dark knight both are top notch i own both well the dark knight is on its way to my house.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233029


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

ohh and since ur at unsafe temps ur computer auto shuts down to prevent any hardware damage.


----------



## Naikon (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah, but those temps are after a 10min stress test.
Normally I'm at 45-55C, and it cant possibly turn that high in 2 secs when I launch a game to shut it down. If I launch WoW it takes 2-3 secs and it turns off. Just doesnt seem logical that it should shut down so quick.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

it can jump pretty quickly especially if u did not apply proper thermal paste or proper cooling


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF!!!

Please check temperatures and voltages in BIOS and post them here...

What is make/model of your PSU???

Keep us posted...


----------



## Naikon (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey and thanks for quick respons.

Here's the bios info


About the PSU its a Sweex PS030 power supply 400w 12cm fan


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello again mate 

I am afraid CPU temperature is way too hot...
You need to replace thermal paste and clean PC from inside...
If there is dusty, you need to clean case from the dust and replace thermal paste on CPU...
I recommend Arctic Silver 5...
Do you know how to remove old and to apply new thermal paste???


----------



## Naikon (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah I did it once with a mate. Got a friend thats quite good with computers.
Last time we cleaned it with some liquid and then applied new paste.

But I checked the CPU last night, to see if perhaps the fan wasnt attached properly, and it looked like there was sufficient paste. But I'll try to clean it and put on some new today.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

as i said before what i recommend are the xigmatek dark knight and coolermaster 520. as for thermal paste there are 3 that are really top notch tx-2 is pretty good arctic silver 5 is the most common and 1 of the best, but from what i know the best is ICdiamond.


----------



## Naikon (Jul 2, 2010)

Is there a program than can like monitor and make a some sort of crash rapport when launching wow?
You know, like checking temperatures and all that before it launches and when it launches. To analyze and compare?

That would be awesome


----------



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

I also want to go ahead and suggest upgrading your PSU, as an 8800GT should perform at best with a 500w or better.

650w:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...005&cm_re=650w_corsair-_-17-139-005-_-Product

or if you want to go lower:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817189005&cm_re=500w-_-17-189-005-_-Product


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If the thermal paste is properly applied, the heatsink/fan is properly attached to the Mobo and the heatsink is free of excessive dust buildup there is no reason a OEM heatsink/fan can't keep it cool under normal use.
You are using a very low quality underpowered PSU.
This forum suggests a minimum 550W for any PCI-E PC. SeaSonic and Corsair are top quality units. 
Never buy a PSU that has a one yr. warranty.
Suggested reading: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## Naikon (Jul 2, 2010)

I just cleaned and reapplied thermal paste and it still keeps crashing.
What could be the next thing to check? A friend of mine also tried clocking the CPU down to test, but it still powered off.


----------



## Hack7 (Jan 4, 2008)

As Tyree stated, the power supply is not sufficient. That is what to check next.


----------

